# www.loveo.de und www.derreichesack.de [edit]?



## onleo (15 Dezember 2010)

Hallo, ich habe mich neulich auf einer Online-Dating Plattform angemeldet. (loveo) da stand ganz groß "Kostenlos Anmelden" und auch später beim ausfüllen des Formulars sah ich auf den ersten Blick nichts von irgendwelchen Kosten. Es war immer nur die Rede von "Kostenlos". Als ich mich angemeldet hatte und eingeloggt war, war ich erst einmal enttäuscht. Die Profile sahen eher wie Fake-Personen aus. Also hakte ich die Seite ab und besuchte sie nicht mehr. Ca. 14 Tage später erhielt ich eine Rechnung von:

loveo.de
c/o invendio Ltd.
Poststraße 6
32130 Enger

USt-IDNr.: DE257094284
Handelsregisternummer: HRB 10478 (Amtsgericht Bad Oeynhausen)
Geschäftsführer: Rouven Balci 


Ich habe mich mal genauer über die Firma informiert und lange lange gesucht! Dabei hab ich auch viele verbindungen zu anderen Webseiten gefunden. Eine davon ist "derreichesack". Im Impressum ist zwar eine andere Adresse angegeben, das ist jedoch nur eine Briefkasten-Adresse. Dieser M. S. ist ganz klar R. B.. Über diese Seite gibt es auch im Internet alles andere als gute Kritik oder sie sieht sehr selbst von ihm geschrieben aus. Solche Machenschaften erscheinen mir sehr unseriös.

Aber jetzt zurück zu meinem Problem? Sollte ich das Geld bezahlen (29 Euro mal 3 = 87 €) Und das an eine so unseriöse Firma?

Bitte um Hilfe!

Gruß onleo


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (15 Dezember 2010)

*AW: www.loveo.de und www.derreichesack.de [edit]?*

Ob du zahlen musst, wird dir hier niemand sagen, da persönliche Rechtsberatung in einem Forum unzulässig ist. Dass da aber nichts vom Preis gestanden haben soll, wage ich stark zu bezweifeln.





			
				loveo.de schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe die http://www.loveo.de/nutzungsbedingungen und die http://www.loveo.de/datenschutzerklaerung gelesen und bin damit einverstanden. Ich bestätige, dass ich mindestens  18 Jahre alt bin. Mir ist bewusst, dass nicht gekündigte Testzugänge  nach Ablauf der Testzeit zu einem Abo zum Preis von 29 Euro inkl. MwSt.  monatlich (Laufzeit: drei Monate, zu zahlen im Voraus) umgestellt  werden.


Ob der Preis hinreichend für einen ordnungsgemäßen Vertragsschluss dargestellt ist und ob eine Zahlungsverpflichtung besteht, müsste erst noch geklärt werden.


----------



## Niclas (15 Dezember 2010)

*AW: www.loveo.de und www.derreichesack.de [edit]?*



			
				derreichesack.com schrieb:
			
		

> Viele meiner Kunden verdienen locker €180 am Tag – als Nebeneinkommen.


Um solchen solchen Versprechungen zu glauben, muß man schon sehr naiv sein.


			
				loveo.de schrieb:
			
		

> über  17.000 registrierte Singels


Wer das glaubt, der glaubt auch an den Weihnachtsmann und den Osterhasen.  
Mehr zu dem http://www.hartz5.info/blog/matthias-salk-im-interview/


----------



## BenTigger (16 Dezember 2010)

*AW: www.loveo.de und www.derreichesack.de [edit]?*



> da stand ganz groß "Kostenlos Anmelden"



Stimmt und die Anmeldung ist auch kostenlos und daher wird dort auch kein Preis angezeigt. 

Denn das ist der Trick. Für die Anmeldung braucht keiner was zu bezahlen.

Erst hinterher NACH der Anmeldung wird dann Kohle für die weitere "Dienstleistung" fällig. (woraus die auch immer bestehen soll...)

So sehen das zumindest die Seitenbetreiber und werben daher immer mit Kostenlos Anmelden....


----------



## AndroVita (27 Dezember 2010)

*AW: www.loveo.de und www.derreichesack.de [edit]?*

Wer kann mir helfen?

Habe auch loveo probleme aber ich habe mich nirgen angemeldet (kann mich jedenfals nicht dran erinnern) und meine Frau ist die Chronik durchgegangen und da war son profil einer jungen Frau. Das komische daran ist da stand mein Wohnort und nich wie wenn man einfach da rum stöbert zb. 5xxxx und jetzt ist sie im irrgleube ich würde mich mit mindestens dieser Frau treffen oder hätte mich mit ihr getroffen aber ich kann da nur sagen das dem nicht so ist aber erklären kann ihr es auch nicht warum das so da steht wie es da steht und eigentlich denke ich wenn ich mich dort irgen wie irgend wann angemeldet hätte hätte ich doch auch eine Rechnung bekommen oder?
Hat jemand von euch auch schon mal solche erfahrungen mit dem Verein gehabt?
Wenn ja bitte melden. Egal wie. Via E-mail, oder Forum eintrag egal.
Gruß AndroVita


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (28 Dezember 2010)

*AW: www.loveo.de und www.derreichesack.de [edit]?*

Hallo zusammen,

Ihr soltet Euch Bildschirmkopien von der Start- und der Anmeldeseite fertigen. Wenn irgendwo "Kostenlos Anmelden" steht, ist ein Preis von 87 Euro sicherlich überraschend. Hinzu kommt, daß sich zumindest an meinem PC die Preisangabe außerhalb meines Bildschirms befindet und nicht hervorgehoben ist. Es hat verschiedene Urteile gegeben, die diese Form des Kostenhinweises als nicht ausreichend ansehen. Wie man mit Abofallen umgeht ist hier oft genug diskutiert worden. 

Nebelwolf

ps. Die meisten IP-Adressen sind Städten zugeordnet und für Werbezwecke ausgenutzt. So bekommt man z.B. im Hintergrund liegende Browserfenster angezeigt, die Kontaktwünsche von Frauen aus der eigenen Region bewerben. Die Profile der Frauen bleiben gleich, nur der Wohnort ändert sich abhängig von der IP.


----------



## Anka2011 (4 Januar 2011)

*LOVEO - Betrug im Internet?? oder nur geplante Abzocke bei Loveo??*

Hier wird eine kostenlose Kontaktbörse beworben, die dann klein gedruckt darauf hinweist, bei Nichtkündigung verlängert sich der Vertrag um 3 Monate a 29,00 Euro= 87 Euro.

Der Trick, einmal angemeldet, sieht man, dass die Portale schlecht nutzbar sind und immer die gleichen Bilder erscheinen und man hat keine Lust, ein 2.Mal die Seite zu besuchen. Kaum vergessen, kommen die Mahnungen über 87 Euro ins Haus.

Warnung vor Loveo- 

loveo.de
c/o invendio Ltd.
Poststraße 6
32130 Enger

USt-IDNr.: DE257094284
Handelsregisternummer: HRB 10478 (Amtsgericht Bad Oeynhausen)
Geschäftsführer: R. B.

Wer hat ähnliche Erfrahrungen? Ist diese Art der Geschäfte rechtens?
Offensichtlich scheint es mir, dass hier auf unachtsamkeit der Kunden aus ist und nicht einen Dienst anzubieten.  Wer weiss, ob diese Art der Werbung die Rechnungen rechtfertigt?


----------



## Anka2011 (4 Januar 2011)

*AW: www.loveo.de und www.derreichesack.de [edit]?*



Niclas schrieb:


> Um solchen solchen Versprechungen zu glauben, muß man schon sehr naiv sein.
> 
> Wer das glaubt, der glaubt auch an den Weihnachtsmann und den Osterhasen.
> Mehr zu dem Matthias Salk von DerReicheSack.com im Hartz5-Interview





Rüdiger Kunz schrieb:


> Ob du zahlen musst, wird dir hier niemand sagen, da persönliche Rechtsberatung in einem Forum unzulässig ist. Dass da aber nichts vom Preis gestanden haben soll, wage ich stark zu bezweifeln.
> 
> 
> :-?
> Ob der Preis hinreichend für einen ordnungsgemäßen Vertragsschluss dargestellt ist und ob eine Zahlungsverpflichtung besteht, müsste erst noch geklärt werden.


:-?

Genau DAS wäre interessant? Wer hat die Antwort, ob diese Loveo-Preisangabe rechtens ist? Es gibt sicher mehr Leute, die darauf reingefallen sind?


----------



## Reducal (4 Januar 2011)

*AW: www.loveo.de und www.derreichesack.de [edit]?*



Anka2011 schrieb:


> Wer hat die Antwort, ob diese Loveo-Preisangabe rechtens ist?


Allenfalls ein Richter in einem zivilen Verfahren.


----------



## Captain Picard (4 Januar 2011)

*AW: www.loveo.de und www.derreichesack.de [edit]?*

Dazu gäbe es zwei Möglichkeiten. 
Entweder die verklagen  einen  "Nutzer" oder jemand erhebt  ein negative Feststellungsklage

Beides ist wenig wahrscheinlich


----------



## Anka2011 (6 Januar 2011)

*AW: www.loveo.de und www.derreichesack.de [edit]?*

Der Verrbraucherschutz rät mir, nicht zu antworten, oder eine Antwortschreiben, was auf deren Webseite ist, auszufüllen und damit zu antworten.

Sie gehen nicht davon  aus, dass dies rechtens ist, dazu wird nicht klar genug die Preis geklärt. Ein kl. Hinweis auf der ersten seite ist zu wenig. 

Au jedenfall rate ich jedem, den Verbraucherschutz zu fragen und sich das nicht bieten zu lassen. Auch öffentlich -z.B. hier- diese Firmen publik zu machen.


----------



## Kreisl126 (9 Januar 2011)

*AW: www.loveo.de und www.derreichesack.de [edit]?*

Nein muss nicht bezahlt werden den der Gesetzgeber hat den Verbaucherschutz wesentlich verbessert, so wie es ihnen geht so gehts auch mir nur das loveo mir keine Rechnungen und Keine Mahnungen geschickt hat sondern ist gleich zum Inkasso gerannt, der Preishinweis muss deutlich sichtbar bei dem Anmeldeformular stehen, steht da kostenlos Anmelden dann ist dieses auch Kostenlos warte bis Mahnbescheid kommt und dann wiederspeche ihn, die müssen dann mit ihnen vor gericht dann wird allerdings loveo herunterfallen weil die Preisangabe fehlt, diese hat Nichts in der Nutzungsbedingungen oder AGB zu suchen.


----------



## Anka2011 (9 Januar 2011)

*AW: www.loveo.de und www.derreichesack.de [edit]?*



Kreisl126 schrieb:


> Nein muss nicht bezahlt werden den der Gesetzgeber hat den Verbaucherschutz wesentlich verbessert, so wie es ihnen geht so gehts auch mir nur das loveo mir keine Rechnungen und Keine Mahnungen geschickt hat sondern ist gleich zum Inkasso gerannt, der Preishinweis muss deutlich sichtbar bei dem Anmeldeformular stehen, steht da kostenlos Anmelden dann ist dieses auch Kostenlos warte bis Mahnbescheid kommt und dann wiederspeche ihn, die müssen dann mit ihnen vor gericht dann wird allerdings loveo herunterfallen weil die Preisangabe fehlt, diese hat Nichts in der Nutzungsbedingungen oder AGB zu suchen.



Die Rechnung und Mahnung landetet bei mir auch im Spam, so kam ich nur zufällig dran, sie zu lesen.
Mahnbescheid ohne Rechnung und 1.Mahnung ist schon sowieso ungültig.
Nun, ich gebe in solchen Portalen immer falsche Adressen an, also per Post kann nichts ankommen. Der Verbraucherschutz sagt auch, die IP Adresse kann nicht jeder einfach so ausfindig machen, dafür braucht es echte Gründe. Doch ich vermute Gaunerfirmen, wie Loeveo kommen da ran. Egal, es fehlt auch das Widerrufsrecht und die AGB bevor man anklickt und der Zahlung zusagt.

Natürlich widerspreche ich, wenn was kommt. Eine vorbereitete Antwort ist auf der HP vom Verbraucherschutz zu finden.

Ich hoffe, viele machen Ihre Erfahrung öffentlich, damit solche Gauner nicht nur unentdeckt bleiben und andere sich auch zu wehren wissen. 

Danke für Deinen Beitrag.


----------



## Goblin (9 Januar 2011)

*AW: www.loveo.de und www.derreichesack.de [edit]?*



> Mahnbescheid ohne Rechnung


Bitte nicht wieder Mahnung und Mahnbescheid in einen Pott werfen. Das sind zwei Paar Schuhe


> Doch ich vermute Gaunerfirmen, wie Loeveo kommen da ran


Nööö,die Klardaten zur IP gibts nur bei schweren Straftaten


> Natürlich widerspreche ich, wenn was kommt. Eine vorbereitete Antwort ist auf der HP vom Verbraucherschutz zu finden


Bei Webseiten mit verschleierter Preisangabe kommt kein Vertrag zustande. Wenn kein Vertrag besteht muss man auch nicht Widerrufen,Kündigen oder sich sonst irgendwie zur Sache äussern. Nach ein paar albernen Mahnungen schläft die Sache dann von selbst ein
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html


> sich auch zu wehren


Man wehrt sich indem man den Mahnmüll in die Tonne kloppt


----------



## leo2011 (15 Februar 2011)

*AW: www.loveo.de und www.derreichesack.de [edit]?*

Guten Tag,

Ich habe mich dummer weiße auf einer Flirt Plattform nahmens loveo.de angemeldet.
Dies kam als Werbung und es hieß es sei kostenlos nach zwei wochen kam dann eine rechnung über 85.- für die nächsten drei monaten. es hieß der account wurde automatisch kostenpflichtig verlängert wie in den agb geschrieben. in den agb steht nur in einer randbemerkung das wenn nicht innerhalb zwei wochen gekündigt wird verlängert sich das abo.

ich habe dann gleich gekündigt aber leider zu spät, jetzt habe ich die erste mahnung erhalten.

außerdem droht mir loveo mit strafanzeige und inkasso

was soll ich tun?

soll ich bezahlen?


vielen dank für ihre hilfe


----------



## Niclas (15 Februar 2011)

*AW: www.loveo.de und www.derreichesack.de [edit]?*



leo2011 schrieb:


> was soll ich tun?


Die Vorgängerpostings lesen


leo2011 schrieb:


> soll ich bezahlen?


Wenn du sie  gelesen hast, weißt du die Antwort


----------



## Riba (14 März 2011)

*AW: www.loveo.de und www.derreichesack.de [edit]?*

_Hallo zusammen,_

_ich bin auch darauf reingefallen und habe nun an loveo geschrieben und darum gebeten, meine mitgliedschaft wieder zu kündigen._
_Bin mal gespannt, ob das so ohne weiteres geht oder ob darauf bestanden wird, das ich doch mitglied bin und somit bezahlen muss, denn ich habe es ja schließlich angeklickt, das ich nach 14 tagen mitglied werde, stand da ja........_
_Wenn es ein seriöses unternehmen ist, dann werde ich da wohl wieder raus kommen, aber wenn es da nur um´s geld verdienen geht und das auch nur, weil es unaufmerksame menschen gibt, die nicht alles richtig durchlesen was sie anklicken, dann komme ich da nicht so ohne weiteres wieder raus._
_Ich persönlich habe es nicht bemerkt und erst jetzt gerade nach erhalt der ersten mahnung mich nochmal dort angemeldet um zu sehen wo ich denn da was übersehen habe und warum ich da plötzlich mitgied bin.......die antwort kam sehr schnell, denn es ist ja nun gleich bei der anmeldeseite das feld mit den AGB, wo man dann, wenn man es anklickt bestätigt, wenn man nicht wieder kündigt, ist man nach 14 tage testzugang 3 monate lang mitgied._
*Nicht schlecht, sowas kannte ich auch noch nicht.*
_Ich schau öfters mal auf solche seiten, bin aber immer vorsichtig und achte darauf keine kontodaten zu nennen._
_Ich hab bis heute aber immer bemerkt, egal wo man was versucht, es hört sich alles immer super an, aber sobald man versucht kontakte kennen zu lernen......es kostet immer ne menge geld._
_Bei loveo hatte ich auch profil erstellt, dann noch 3 frauen geschrieben und dann ab und an mal gesehen ob ich eine nachricht bekomme._
_Da das aber nicht der fall war, dachte ich mir, das ist auch wieder eine seite wo man erstmal viel geld ausgeben muss bevor man überhaupt mal jemanden kennen lernt._
_Ich habe da ja ehrlich gesagt gar kein problem damit, das es geld kostet um jemanden kennen zu lernen, aber die frage ist, kann man bei denen überhaupt jemanden kennen lernen, oder ist das ganze nur so aufgebaut, das die betreiber geld daran verdienen, das sich leute dort anmelden und dann zumindest 3 monate mitglied sind._
_Wenn ich mich dort ohne kosten wieder abmelden kann, ist es ja noch ok, dann ist halt nur die frage, haben die das absichtlich so gemacht um geld an unaufmerksame leute zu verdienen, oder ist es halt so aufgebaut und die vermitteln trotzdem und verdienen geld weil sie halt kontakte vermitteln._
_Oder ist das ganze eine reine abzocke und die seite ist absichtlich so aufgebaut, damit man an unaufmerksame leute geld verdienen kann, weil se zahlen müssen und kontakte werden dort eher durch zufall vermittelt, weil das gar nicht so wirklich das ziel des/der betreiber/s ist._
_Weil ich denke mal, es gibt ja auch Kontaktvermittlungen die wirklich funktionieren und etwas taugen, ich allerdings bin der meineung wenn es eine gute wäre, dann würde man als kunde besser darauf hingewiesen oder auch öfters, das man eine mitgliedschaft eingeht oder eingegangen ist._
_Der aufbau der seite lässt einen zumindestens vermuten, loveo ist nicht wirlich an kontaktaufbau und vermitlung interessiert, sondern nur am geld verdienen und das vor allem an leute die nicht aufpassen._
_Ist das ganze überhaupt rechtens, werde ja jetzt erstmal sehen, ob die meine kündigung annehmen ohne mir kosten reinzuwürgen._
_Wenn die meine kündigung nicht annehmen, dann ist die frage, hab ich rechtlich eine chance ohne kosten da raus zu kommen, oder hat loveo sehr gute chancen zu gewinnen?_
_Alles in allem ein echt tolles ding,:unzufrieden: :unzufrieden: :unzufrieden: _
_denn so kann man ruck zuck gut geld verdienen, denn wenn ich mir überlege, dort gehen 100 leute auf deren seite, 50 melden sich an, davon merken 45 nicht das sie eine mitgliedschaft eingehen, von den 45 zahlen vielleicht 25, um ärger zu vermeiden, sei es mit anwalt, gericht, partner der nichts davon wissen soll usw., die anderen 20 zahlen nicht und was weiß ich 5 lassen es drauf ankommen und ziehen vor gericht...........also alles in allem in dem ersten jahr bestimmt gutes geld was loveo verdient, weil irgendwann hat es sich rumgesprochen und keiner nutzt es mehr, oder zumindest wenige._
_Es sei denn loveo vermittelt wirklich kontakte und das mit der mitgliedschaft ist nur nebebei noch was, um mehr kunden dort zu verpflichten sich vorzustellen und kontakt anzubieten oder zu suchen, weil wenn man schon 3 monate mitglied ist und zahlen muss, dann will man es ja auch sicherlich nutzen._
_Ich bin jetzt auf jeden fall erstmal gespannt, ob ich dort mitglied bleiben muss, oder ob die kündigung angenommen wird, ohne das ich zahlen muss._
_Ich würde gerne mal wissen, diejenigen die dort auch schon mitglied sind............hat jemand dort denn bis jetzt schon mal alles genutzt und einen oder mehrere kontakte kennen gelernt?_
_Weil ich habe auch gelesen angeblich sind die frauen oft gleich und nur der wohnort ändert sich._
_Weil es ist ja nützlich zu wissen, kann man dort wirklich jemanden kennen lernen, oder ist es alles nur reine abzocke und echte kontakte entstehen dort eher durch zufall, weil das gar nicht im interesse des betreibers ist, sondern da nur auf die unaufmerksamkeit des kunden gesetzt wird und damit halt nur geld verdient wird, indem die leute 3 monate mitglied dort sind und bis es durch ist, ob man zahlen muss, oder nicht, sind die 3 monate sowieso schon wieder rum._
_Ich lass mich mal überaschen und warte auf antwort von euch._
_Ich werde natürlich schreiben sobald ich antwort von loveo bekomme und teile euch dann mit, ob man da so ohne weiteres wieder kündigen kann oder halt nicht._
_Wichtig wäre zu erfahren wer hat da schon erfahrung mit loveo zwecks kündigung, bzw. was habt ihr getan, bezahlt, geklagt oder was auch immer, weil dazu hat ja bis jetzt noch keiner was hier geschrieben so wie ich es gesehen habe._
_Sorry für den sehr langen Beitrag, ich hoffe es war nicht zu anstrengend das alles hier lesen zu müssen._
:kick:
_Gruß_
_Ricky_


----------



## Hippo (14 März 2011)

*AW: www.loveo.de und www.derreichesack.de [edit]?*



Riba schrieb:


> _...__Wichtig wäre zu erfahren wer hat da schon erfahrung mit loveo zwecks kündigung, bzw. was habt ihr getan, bezahlt, geklagt oder was auch immer, weil dazu hat ja bis jetzt noch keiner was hier geschrieben so wie ich es gesehen habe...._




Guggst Du da >>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...d-www-derreichesack-de-edit-2.html#post332171 und in den Links in meiner Signatur


----------



## Anka2011 (18 März 2011)

*AW: www.loveo.de und www.derreichesack.de [edit]?*

Bei mir kommt der loveo-Müll als Spam an und da lasse ich den Müll von loveo. Ich reagiere nicht, solange nichts im Briefkasten zu hause ist. Und denen fehlt meine Adresse.

Allerdings habe ich mich auf der Seite loveo auch nicht mehr eingeloggt und irgend ein account gelöscht, weil ich mich eigentlich nie angemeldet hadbe. der keine hinweis auf kosten.rechtfertigt keine anmeldung.  Ich komme da nicht mehr rein und will auch nicht nach passwort anfragen und wieder einloggen. Natürlich senden die weiter freche rechnungen für die folge monate. Wie lange geht das weiter? Übrigens Rechnungen mit IP Adressen-Bennenungen- ich sage, das ist reine Einschüchterungstaktik. 
Die haben keine Chance.


----------



## Antiscammer (18 März 2011)

*AW: www.loveo.de und www.derreichesack.de [edit]?*

Wie lange der Mahn-Spam anhält, wissen wir nicht. Wir können nicht in die kranken Hirne dieser Abzocker gucken. Die werden so lange weiter spammen, wie sie es irgendwie noch für erfolgversprechend halten. E-Mails kosten ja so gut wie nichts, und selbst, wenn nur 1 % zahlt, haben sich die Mahn-Spams schon rentiert. 

Irgendwann wird es langweilig, und sie hören von selbst auf. Bis dahin muss man es halt ignorieren, so, wie das Gekläff von dem räudigen Köter nebenan. Der ist auch irgendwann heiser, oder ihm wird es langweilig, oder er hat anderswo eine Maus entdeckt, die er jagen kann.

Möglichkeiten, an die persönlichen Bestandsdaten zu IP-Adressen zu kommen, haben die Abzocker sowieso nicht. Die Provider geben diese Daten nur auf Gerichtsbeschluss raus, und Abzocker kriegen so einen Gerichtsbeschluss nicht, den gibt es nur bei schweren Straftaten. Und "Nichtzahlung an den reichen Sack" ist keine Straftat und wird wohl so schnell auch keine werden.

Selbst, wenn irgendein subalterner Staatsanwalt da aktiv würde: die Provider speichern die Logdaten sowieso nur maximal 7 Tage. Danach gibt es gar keine Logdaten mehr, selbst bei schweren Strafsachen könnte da nicht mehr ermittelt werden.


----------



## technofreak (18 März 2011)

*AW: www.loveo.de und www.derreichesack.de [edit]?*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Bis dahin muss man es halt ignorieren, so, wie das Gekläff von dem räudigen Köter nebenan.


Gegen das Gekläff hilft Fenster schließen oder Ohropax, gegen virtuellen Mahndrohmüll hilft ein Spamfilter.
( Was man immer haben sollte )


----------



## szagergo (28 März 2011)

*AW: www.loveo.de und www.derreichesack.de [edit]?*

Hi Leute, 

bei mir ist auch ähnliche Geschichte, wie oben schon gelesen (ich habe alles durchgelesen):
bei Loveo registriert, nie wieder angemeldet, nach 14 Tagen 1. Mahnung per email, heute per email Inkasso bla-bla...
Ich hab schon was geahnt, deshalb hab ich mich gleich mit falschen Namen und falscher Adresse registriert...
Aber! Heute schreibt mich mit meinem echten Namen folgende Firma an:


> mediafinanz AG
> 
> Registriert und zugelassen
> vom Präsidenten des Amtsgerichts Osnabrück
> ...


Meine Frage:
Wissen meinen Namen nur von Google(mail), oder woher? Immernoch "nichts tun" ist die richtige, oder viell. Widerspruch od. Sonstiges? Finden sie auch meine richtige Adresse?
diese [...]...
Vielen Dank!

_[Namen und Ausdrücke entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Goblin (28 März 2011)

*AW: www.loveo.de und www.derreichesack.de [edit]?*



> Meine Frage:


Dein fall unterscheidet sich nicht von den andern in diesem Thread. An der Rechtslage hat sich seit dem Beitrag von 18.03.2011 nichts geändert


> Finden sie auch meine richtige Adresse


Na und,lass sie doch finden. Für Mahnmüll in Papierform gibs Mülltonnen


----------



## szagergo (28 März 2011)

*AW: www.loveo.de und www.derreichesack.de [edit]?*

Alles klar, danke.:-D


----------



## Riba (29 März 2011)

*AW: www.loveo.de und www.derreichesack.de [edit]?*

Hallo zusammen,
habe einigermaßen gute Neuigkeiten.
Ich habe loveo angeschrieben und erklärt das es ja etwas komisch ist, wie man da mitgliede wird und drum gebeten meine Mitgliedschaft zu kündigen und auch darum gebeten das mir keine Kosten entstehen, da ich ja mehr aus versehen Mitgied geworden bin und so weiter....
Siehe da, meine Mitgliedschaft wurde gekündigt und mir entstehen aus Kulanz keine Kosten.
Da hab ich ja ehrlich gesagt nicht mit gerechnet.
Aber naja so ist es mir aber noch am liebsten.
Gruß
Ricky


----------



## gelirolu (2 April 2011)

*AW: www.loveo.de und www.derreichesack.de [edit]?*

Hallo An alle

Ich habe auch das Problem mit loveo.de.
Ich habe mich nicht gemeldet an diesse Seite . Ein Tag kamm eine rechnung per mail zum meine IP zu bezahlen.
nach eine Mahnung glein jetz mit Inkasso und volstreckung.

Meine Frage ist 

vieleicht weiss einer von euch ein anwalt wer diesse samelnklage gegen diesse betruger das ich auch eine beschwere wegen Betrug machen kann.

Danke


----------



## Goblin (2 April 2011)

*AW: www.loveo.de und www.derreichesack.de [edit]?*

In Deutschland gibts keine Sammelklage. Alles weitere steht in den anderen Beiträgen


> Ich habe mich nicht gemeldet an diesse Seite


Is doch gut. Damit ist das Thema für Dich erledigt

PS - Achte mal auf Deine Rechtschreibung. Ist sehr schlecht zu verstehen was Du meinst


----------



## gelirolu (2 April 2011)

*AW: www.loveo.de und www.derreichesack.de [edit]?*

Gibs so etwas-
vor 1 oder 2 Woche habe ich etwas in der richtung in Fersehen.
Und das war in Deutschland.
 wer weiss etwas was von stritte gegen diesse leute machen kann.


----------



## Goblin (2 April 2011)

*AW: www.loveo.de und www.derreichesack.de [edit]?*

Spamfilter installieren und schon ist Ruhe. Sammelklagen gibt es in Deutschland nicht. Daran ändert auch ein T.V Bericht nichts


----------



## Riba (3 April 2011)

*AW: www.loveo.de und www.derreichesack.de [edit]?*

@ all
Ich hatte ja schon geschrieben, mein Problem mit loveo ist zum Glück wieder behoben, das ganze sogar ohne Anwalt und oder anderen Druckmitteln.
Ich habe wie schon gesagt einfach nett da hin geschrieben und siehe da, da antwortet sogar jemand, ich glaube der hat mit bekommen, das er keine chance hat, wenn er auf sein geld besteht, klarr werde einige bezahlen um ruhe zu haben, und dadurch wird er bestimmt immer noch viel zu viel geld verdienen, was ja auch schon eine Schweinerei ist.
Aber wenn man hinschreibt.....es kostet ja nichts ausser ein paar minuter eurer zeit......naja hinschreiben und drum bitten das man kostenfrei wieder da abgemeldet wird und kein mitglied mehr ist und war.
In meinem Fall hat er sofort die mitgliedschaft gekündigt und mich aus kulanz hahaha kostenfrei da raus gelassen und ich habe jetzt auch wieder ruhe, keine mahnung mehr oder sonst etwas, was an loveo erinnert, ausser die e-mail die hane ich mir sicherheitshalber gespeichert, für den fall, das da doch noch irgendetwas kommt.
Also Leute schreibt den einfach an und wartet auf die reaktion.
Ich hatte sehr schnell eine Antwort bekommen, damit hatte ich zb auch gar nicht gerechnet.
Wer nicht weiß, was er schreiben soll, ich kann auch gerne auf Wünsch mein schreiben an loveo hier rein setzen und dann könnt ihr es kopieren und mit eurem namen per e-mail da hin schicken.
Gruß
Ricky


----------



## Goblin (3 April 2011)

*AW: www.loveo.de und www.derreichesack.de [edit]?*



> Also Leute schreibt den einfach an und wartet auf die reaktion


Alles schön und gut,aber Schreibselempfehlungen an Nutzlosanbieter sind hier nicht gern gesehen. Für sowas gibt es andere Foren in der weiten Welt des Netzes


----------



## BenTigger (4 April 2011)

*AW: www.loveo.de und www.derreichesack.de [edit]?*



Goblin schrieb:


> Alles schön und gut,aber Schreibselempfehlungen an Nutzlosanbieter* sind hier nicht gern gesehen*. Für sowas gibt es andere Foren in der weiten Welt des Netzes



Diese Fett unterlegte Aussage von dir, möchte ich so nicht unkommentiert stehen lassen.
Klar sind wir keine Freunde von Brieffreundschaften, weil diese meist unnötig und unergiebig sind, sowie dort evtl. Aussagen getätigt werden, die einem auch Schaden können. Deshalb raten wir immer davon ab. Meist ist das eben vergebene Liebesmüh und daher unnötig.
Aber wer damit Erfolg hatte, darf dieses doch gerne mal hier erwähnen.


----------

